# Cheese Cheese and more cheese



## ron50 (Jan 13, 2008)

Johnny's thread about smoking cheese put me in the cheese mood. Not that it takes much; I love cheese.

Smoked a variety, about 8 lbs worth of assorted extra sharp cheddar, monterey jack, jack with jalapenos, gouda, swiss and fontina in the Smoke Vault.

Temps ran between 85 and 95 degrees using apple wood.

Cut them up for more surface area and then vaccuum sealed the batch; some for freezing and some for a treat for my people at work.


----------



## kookie (Jan 13, 2008)

Sounds good. So would you say your a cheese head? lol. 

Hope you will post some cheesy-view.

Kookie


My bad, I didn't wait for the pic's to pull up. Still good looking stuff.


----------



## ron50 (Jan 13, 2008)

Not a cheese head but added the QView!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Jan 13, 2008)

Great looking cheese. If you are not a "cheesehead" we Packer fans would adopt you as one if you promise to bring the cheese for the game....lol


----------



## walking dude (Jan 13, 2008)

looking good ron...........looking good

i did cheese yesterday........will post tho pics after i finish up the candian bacon i am doing at the moment...........

tho i did string cheese........and took a 1 lb block of already smoked mozz.....cut it up ito 1/2x1/2 pieces, and smoked again.......making cheese sticks with those.......

once again......congrats


----------



## ron50 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks WD,

You know I was thinking of using that suggestion you made in Johnny's thread about using the string cheese but my daughter would have been angry for me stealing "her" string cheese, lol. So of course I figured I'd get a nice big block of mozzarella when I bought the rest of the cheese for the smoke and totally forgot it; was so bummed cause smoked mozzarella is one of my favorites. Oh well, next time.


----------



## bigal (Jan 13, 2008)

Looks good Ron.  I'm gonna have to try that.  Cheese is good on everything, and if its smoked......aaaaahhhhh must be that much better.

Thanks for the pics Ron


----------



## walking dude (Jan 13, 2008)

specially on pizza.......YUM


----------



## ron50 (Jan 14, 2008)

I love using the smoked mozzarella on eggplant parm. and chicken parm. It adds so much to the flavor.


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 14, 2008)

Great looking stuff Ron!


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 14, 2008)

Great looking cheese Ron!


----------

